# Ever Wonder?



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 26, 2010)

- Why the sun lightens our hair, but darkens our skin?
-
- Why women can't put on mascara with their mouth closed?
-
- Why don't you ever see the headline "Psychic Wins Lottery"?
-
- Why is "abbreviated" such a long word?
-
- Why is it that doctors call what they do "practice"?
-
- Why is it that to stop Windows 98, you have to click on "Start"?
-
- Why is lemon juice made with artificial flavor, and dishwashing liquid
- made with real lemons?
-
- Why is the man who invests all your money called a broker?
-
- Why is the time of day with the slowest traffic called rush hour?
-
- Why isn't there mouse-flavored cat food?
-
- When dog food is new and improved tasting, who tests it?
-
- Why didn't Noah swat those two mosquitoes?
-
- Why do they sterilize the needle for lethal injections?
-
- You know that indestructible black box that is used on airplanes? Why
- don't they make the whole plane out of that stuff?
-
- Why don't sheep shrink when it rains?
-
- Why are they called apartments when they are all stuck together?
-
- If con is the opposite of pro, is Congress the opposite of progress?
-
- If flying is so safe, why do they call the airport the terminal?


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 26, 2010)

Love it Novo - very clever!


----------



## cazscot (Sep 26, 2010)

Brilliant love it, especially the mascara one ...


----------



## Caroline (Sep 28, 2010)

plenty to think about there.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 19, 2014)

Some good ones !


----------



## robert@fm (Jul 19, 2014)

Why is there only one Monopolies Commission?


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 19, 2014)

On the ball Robert !


----------



## Cat1964 (Jul 20, 2014)

I read somewhere that the reason planes are not made of the same material as the black box is that the material used to make bleach boxes is very heavy. Every days a schoolday and I should really go to bed!!


----------

